# 02 maxima climate control problem



## grafflef (May 9, 2005)

I bought a used 02 maxima with climate control and when i push the auto button on the A/C it turns on to the floor vents, not the upper vents.The fan comes on low speed. I have to put it on manual and switch to the upper vents,and adjust the fan speed. Also, the temp. knob has to stay at 60 deg. which is the coldest setting. 61 deg. or higher than that and it turns the heat on. What could be wrong? Any help will be greatly appreciated.
Thanks, louis


----------

